# Urgent Care and ER Billing



## vanhill (Jul 14, 2011)

We handle the Urgent Care billing for a hospital and we had a patient that went to Urgent Care for Edema. It was a new patient so we billed with a 99203. I'm assuming the patient condition became worse because they later went to the ER. My claim for the Urgent Care denied as mutually exclusive to the ER visit. Can we appeal the claim with a modifier 25 on the Urgent Care claim?


----------



## to0318 (Jul 14, 2011)

It depends on the Payer


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 14, 2011)

vanhill said:


> We handle the Urgent Care billing for a hospital and we had a patient that went to Urgent Care for Edema. It was a new patient so we billed with a 99203. I'm assuming the patient condition became worse because they later went to the ER. My claim for the Urgent Care denied as mutually exclusive to the ER visit. Can we appeal the claim with a modifier 25 on the Urgent Care claim?


If you are billing for the facility then your second E&M needs a 27 modifier.


----------



## DeeCPC (Jul 14, 2011)

I believe you need to consider what place of service is on the claims.  Urgent care should be 20 and ER should be 23.  Are the physicians in the same group?


----------

